# أمتحانات شهادة مديرمشروعات محترف (باللغة العربية)- مجانية



## adham.maged (26 يوليو 2011)

أنا سعيد أنا أتواصل معكم بهذه المشاركة لعلها تنال إعجابكم

دا أول موقع على الانترنت بيقدم امتحانات لكل من يعد لشهادة محترف إدارة المشروعات (PMP) مجانية و مدعمة باللغة العربية 
www.pmvirt.com

أنتظر ردودكم


----------



## king of rap (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا, جاري الانتقال للموقع للاطلاع


----------



## adham.maged (27 يوليو 2011)

*رد*

وجزاك أخى,

أتمنى ان ينفع الله به


----------



## adham.maged (27 يوليو 2011)

على فكرة الموقع فى Exam Tips ممتازة


----------



## adham.maged (30 يوليو 2011)

يعنى 93 مشاهدة و ولا رسالة شكر غير واحدة بس !!!!
واضح ان الهدية لم تعجبكم


----------



## loved_boy (30 يوليو 2011)

more thanksssssssssssssssss
my brothr


----------



## adham.maged (31 يوليو 2011)

أشكرك أخى على ردك اللطيف و أتمنى ان يكون الموضوع نال إعجابك


----------



## adnane ensas (1 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي ارجوك اريد المزيد من الشرح مثلا تاريخ بدء الدورة مدتها و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safy61 (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك ...اريد نصيحة ..لقد حصات على دورة PMP ,,
درست من ريتا وفهمت كل اسئلة fast track
الا انني لم انجح بالامتحان مع العلم انني حاصلة ع ماجستير بادارة تقنية مشاريع الكمبيوتر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adham.maged (1 أغسطس 2011)

أخى عدنانى, 

شكرا لتفاعلك معى فى هذا الموضوع و لكن للتوضيح هذه ليست دورة إنها امتحانات مجانية مشابهة بنسبة لا تقل عن 80% للامتحان الفعلى النهائى وضع هذه الامتحانات أفراد متخصصون فى إدارة المشروعات و حاصلين على شهادة محترف إدارة المشروعات

فهذه الامتحانات تكون كمساعدة لك اثناء الدراسة و لتقييم مدى فهمك لكل فصل من PMBOK Guide فهى ممتازة و أعتقد لو اجتزت هذه الامتحانات بعد المذاكرة المتقنة لك فصل سوف تجتاز الاختبار النهائى الفعلى بسهولة و نجاح ان شاء الله

و أتمنى لو قرأت النصائح exam tips المتوفرة على الموقع ذاته فهى مفيدة جدا جدا جدا

http://www.pmvirt.com/tips.aspx

أما عن الدورة التمهيدية فأنصحك ألا تعول عليها كثيرا لأن أغلب الأماكن التى تعطى هذه الدورات تدرسها و تعرض محتويات المنهج بشكل سريع لا يساعد اى أحد على إجتياز الاختبار 

فالنصيحة النهائية هى المذاكرة الجيدة مع حل الامتحانات

و أخيرا اشكرك أخى مرة ثانية


----------



## adham.maged (1 أغسطس 2011)

أختى safy61

أشكرك على مشاركتك مع حزنى على عدم إجتيازك الامتحان من المحاولة الأولى و اتمنى ألا يكون تسبب ذلك فى فتور همتك للحصول على هذه الشهادة القيمة جدا جدا على مستوى العالم. 

من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة أن كتاب ريتا يتعمق و يسهب و يعقد المفاهيم العامة للكتاب الأساسى PMBOK GUIDE و الذى كان ولابد ان يكون تركيزك عليه وعلى محتوياته و أيضا أسئلة ريتا بعيدة جدا عن الأسئلة الفعلية فى الأمتحان و أظنك لاحظتى ذلك فى الامتحان.هذا أولا.

ثانيا, من خبرتى أقول لك اجتياز هذا الاختبار يعتمد على فهمك الجيد لمفاهيم الدليل المعرفى لإدارة المشروعات من الناحية النظرية و التتطبيقية ثم كثرة حل الأسئلة ثم فى النهاية حل امتحانات كاملة لا تقل عن ثلاثة امتحانات لتختبرى نفسك قبل الامتحان و لأن الامتحان الكامل يظهر لك نقاط الضعف لديك 
هتاك امتحان كامل مجانى على pmstudy.com دا امتحان كويس جدا ممكن تختبرى به نفسك و كذلك امتحان pmp head first كويس جدا

و أنا أعرف أن PMVIRT سوف يقوم بتوفير إمتحانات كاملة فى غضون شهرين على الاكثر لأنى راسلتهم و سألتهم عن ذلك.و أيضا سوف يفجرون مفاجئة عن قريب سوف أخبركم بها فى موضوع اخر إن شاء الله.

و أما عن المذاكرة فأنا أرشح لك كتاب PMP HEAD FIRST - Second Edition فهو أفضل كتاب موجود الأن من وجهة نظرى فى الاعداد لهذه الشهادة مع سهولته و بساطته فى عرض المعلومات

و اتمنى أن تراجعى PMVIRT study tips فهى مفيدة جدا و لمزيد من المساعدة فانا أرحب بك و بكل اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع فى أى وقت.


----------



## adham.maged (3 أغسطس 2011)

هنا تجد نصائح ممتازة لو أردت اجتياز الاختبار بنجاح من اول مرة
http://www.pmvirt.com/tips.aspx


----------



## شريف المصرى1 (3 أغسطس 2011)

شاكرين احمد باشا
مجهودك جميل وبحوثك كويسة 
يا رتنى زيك


----------



## Yazeed.abdelrahman (4 أغسطس 2011)

أخى انت تقصد أدهم مش احمد صحيح ؟ عشان بس الأخ أدهم ما يزعل.

أخ أدهم بصراحة الموقع رائع انا جربته بنفسى و كذلك تعليقاتك ممتازة و فوق الممتازة تنم عن فهم عميق لديك فى إدارة المشروعات

أشكرك أخى جدا جدا جدا


----------



## adham.maged (5 أغسطس 2011)

أشكركم إخوانى على اهتمامكم بالموضوع و أنا سعيد جدا لاستفادتكم بالموضوع المطروح


----------



## محمد السواكنى (5 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adham.maged (6 أغسطس 2011)

لا شكر على واجب أخى محمد و أنا فى خدمتكم عند طلب أى مساعدة


----------



## الورد الجميل (6 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## adham.maged (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا أختى الورد الجميل على ردك و أتمنى أن تكونى أنتفعتى بهذا الموضوع و لو كان لك اى استفسار فأنا فى خدمتك


----------



## ahmad yahia (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرًا سيد ادهم ..... انا إنشاء الله هأبدأ المذاكرة اليومين دول ... حضرتك ترى ان كتاب PMP HEAD FIRST - Second Edition مع ال PMBOK كافيين ولا اية؟ و شكرًا جزيلًا.


----------



## adham.maged (8 أغسطس 2011)

أخى احمد أنا دائما فى خدمتك و مرحبا بك دائما و فى أى وقت. بالنسبة لسؤالك فالإجابة كالتالى:
نعم بالنسبة للمذاكرة هما كافيين و انصحك ان يكون جدولك كالتالى
1. مذاكرة ال chapter من Head First 
2. حل الأسئلة على هذا ال chapter من Head First برده
3. حل الامتحان على هذا الchapter من PMVIRT حتى تتأقلم على جو الامتحان و أسئلة الأمتحان على ذلك ال Chapter 
4. أخيرا قراءة الفصل الذى ذاكرته و أتقنته من ال PMBOK Guide كاملا

كرر هذه العملية حتى تنتهى ثم راجع مراجعة سريعة ال HEAD FIRST كاملا و أقرء ثانية ال PMBOK4 Guide كاملا قراءة سريعة 

ثم لا تتوانى فى حل الامتحانات للتدرب على أسئلة الامتحانات و عليك بالامتحانات الكاملة ال 200 سؤال لازم تحل 3 على الأقل و أثناء حل الامتحانات ركز و حاول تعرف ما هى النقط التى عندك بها ضعف او لا تفهمها فهما جيدا ثم راجعها من المصادر ذاتها التى ذاكرت منها حتى تفهما جيدا

أقراء PMVIRT Study Tips هى مفيدة جدا جدا و سوف تجد بها كل ما ترغب أن تعرفه 

و أخيرا لو عندك أى أستفسار سوف أكون موجود دائما تحت خدمتك

أنتظر : لك عندى و لجميع اعضاء المنتدى مفاجأة أكثر من رائعة لكل من يريد أن يعد لهذه الشهادة

انتظرنى و تابع الموضوع التالى الذى سوف أقوم بطرحه


----------



## ahmad yahia (8 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخى الفاضل ....
بإذن الله سوف ألتزم بنصائحك الغالية .... و متابع معك إنشاء الله ....
و رمضان كريم.​


----------



## adham.maged (9 أغسطس 2011)

لا شكر على واجب اخى احمد و اتمنى أن نكون دائما على تواصل و أعاد الله عليك هذا الشهر شهر رمضان المبارك بالخير و اليمن و البركات
و لا تنسانا من صالح دعائك


----------



## Yazeed.abdelrahman (10 أغسطس 2011)

أخ أدهم لى عندك سؤال : كم من الوقت أحتاج لكى أتم هذا الجدول المقترح؟

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adnane ensas (12 أغسطس 2011)

الشكر كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم ادعو الله ان يوفقني واياكم الى ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## adnane ensas (12 أغسطس 2011)

1. مذاكرة ال chapter من Head First 
2. حل الأسئلة على هذا ال chapter من Head First برده
3. حل الامتحان على هذا الchapter من PMVIRT حتى تتأقلم على جو الامتحان و أسئلة الأمتحان على ذلك ال Chapter 
4. أخيرا قراءة الفصل الذى ذاكرته و أتقنته من ال PMBOK Guide كاملا

ارجوك اخي ان تفيدنا بهذين الكتابين


----------



## ايمن حسين (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adham.maged (12 أغسطس 2011)

أخى يزيد , بالنسبة للمدة التى تحتاجها لإتمام هذا المنهج الدراسى فهى تختلف من شخص إلى الأخر على حسب مدة الدراسة اليومية أو الاسبوعية التى تقضيها فى المذاكرة

و لكن لو أستغرقت ساعة يوميا فانت تحتاج من ثلاث إلى أربع شهور

و جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة و دعمك للموضوع

برجاء مراجعة هذا الرابط
http://www.pmvirt.com/tips.aspx


----------



## adham.maged (12 أغسطس 2011)

أخى adnane ensas,

بالنسبة للكتب التى تريدها فأنا أتاسف لك لا يمكن مشاركتها لأن هذا ينافى اخلاقيات و مبادئ المهنة لان حقوق النشر و التوزيع لهذه الكتب محفوظة للناشر.

ربما أكون أول من تسمعه او تراه يقول ذلك و لكن هذه يجب أن تكون أخلاق و سلوك كل مدير مشروعات محترف, ربما تجد بعض الأعضاء يشاركونها فى موضعاتهم ولكنى ضد هذا بشدة.

و لكن الطريقة السليمة و الصحيحة للوصول لهذه المراجع هى شرائها من مواقعها المخصصة لذلك

اتمنى ألا أكون أزعجتك بكلامى و لكن برجاء ان تقبل منى هذه النصيحة كأخ لك يريد لك الخير.


----------



## Yazeed.abdelrahman (14 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك أخى أدهم


----------



## adham.maged (16 أغسطس 2011)

لا شكر على واجب أخى يزيد أنا دائما فى خدمتكم و هذا شرف هذه المهنة


----------



## safy61 (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ع النصيحة...وانت محق فأسئلة ريتا تلم بالمنهج كاملا وممكن تكون مفيدة بالسابق ولكن حاليا
نحن بحاجة لمرجع اخر ..جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانت بخير
بالنسبة للتغير الذي سوف يحدث بامتحان ال pmp بنهاية اغسطس هل لديك فكرة عنه ..تحياتي


----------



## safy61 (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ ادهم...بس في نهاية اغسطس سوف يتم تغيير في امتحان pmpهل لديك اي فكرة
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## يسري سباعى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يرضى عليك هدية قيمة


----------



## lateef (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ياشباب 
واخص بالشكر الخاص الاخ ادهم فله منا كل الشكر والتحية وجعل الله \لك في ميزان حسناتك 
وجعلكم الله \خرا وعونا لامتكم واخوانكم 
وال الامام دائما


----------



## adham.maged (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى لطيف على هذه الكلمات الرقيقة


----------



## mostafa afify (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## adham.maged (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ليك أنت أخى مصطفى


----------

